# Hot Sauce recipe for falafel sandwiches?



## prawer (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

Planning to make falafel sandwiches tonight and trying to find an appropriately middle-eastern hot sauce to use in this circumstance.

I've considered a couple/three options so far:

1. Make a sauce from harissa (which I would also have to make from scratch)
2. Try to make skhug (or zhug? sp?)
3. Just use my standby, Sriracha

Does anyone have an idea of what sort of hot sauce would best accompany falafel sandwiches, and, if possible, a recipe for that sauce?

Thanks in advance,

Prawer


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 17, 2010)

I go with #3 my favorite.


----------



## GB (Nov 17, 2010)

I have had many falafel  sandwiches (quite a few in Israel) and I do not think I have had the same hot sauce once. Every place I get them serves a different hot sauce and they have little if anything in common. I say just go with what you already like, or try different types each time.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with GB.  I make mine the way I like it.  Here is what I do:

- Green chilies super finely chopped (4-5 spicy ones)
- few tbsp of vinegar
- finely chopped parsley or cilantro about a cup
- 5 cloves of garlic minced
- pinch of salt
- 2 tbsp of sugar

Mix it all together and let it sit

I also use anotehr variation without the parsley and green chilis

- Dry roasted arabol chilis ground into a powder
- vinegar
- garlic
- salt
- sugar

Mix let it sit and use.  I like garlic flavor with the chili flavor in all my sauces


----------

